# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  New external staircase from high deck

## KANDL

Hi all,  
We're in the process of doing a rather major make-over of our back yard, and as part of it want to run a new staircase off our back deck in order to improve access into the yard.  Have attached a photo of the back of the house and my own (obviously not to scale) dodgy drawing of where we are wanting to run the new staircase, including a landing (purely for aesthetic purposes).   
At the moment we're getting quotes back for our landscaping that are in excess of $40k (gotta love a sloping block), so am looking into whether there are any jobs we could have a go at ourselves.   
I've been quoted $3k to have this new staircase done, in treated pine, with no landing. My question is, given the complexity of such a job, do you think it would be feasible, and would we save ourselves a fair bit of money if we had a go at it ourselves?  Are there any good online instructions regarding building staircases that I could use as a starting point?   
Appreciate thoughts / advice.   
Cheers, 
K

----------


## jago

I think $3k is a tad rich for pine but its difficult to tell how big a job it is from your picture.  
I'm not a fan of pine decks and stairs  having just demolished 75m2 of one at my house I would go metal stringers and hardwood treads Scott Metals - Products: Stair Stringers have at look at Scotts metals in Brisvegas for ideas of sizes and costs for metal stringers. Hardwood really depends on what you want and can get in Vic. 
Depending on your confidence and your DIY experience, there's a number of instuctions on stairs search the forums, but 2 straight runs with a landing is straight forward, It will increase the cost because of additional material and posts required etc. 
Good luck  :2thumbsup:

----------


## TermiMonster

You can buy ready made flights in Treated pine.  which means you would just need to make the landing (basically a small deck :Wink: ). 
Good luck
TM

----------


## KANDL

Thanks guys.  Yes, have done some surfing this afternoon and found a company in Gosford called Allwood Stairs that do kit timber stairs, so might make some enquiries there.  Does anyone know of any similar Victorian based businesses?  Might save on delivery costs... 
Will continue to look into it, but feeling more confident already that we should give it a go ourselves.   :Smilie:   Carpe diem, hey?   :Biggrin:

----------

